# 1998 Ford Taurus Brakes



## ashbroco (May 6, 2013)

I'm changing out the rotors on a 1998 Ford Taurus. However, because this is my first rodeo with these components (and a few days passing), I have forgotten in what order & position to re-assemble them! I am looking for a diagram showing the correct assembly of both rear brakes. Thanks!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

take a pick

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...29,d.cGE&fp=96ca0c3b7ef8263e&biw=1920&bih=976


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

A tip when doing your brakes. Do one side at a time, that way if you get confused, you have a mirror image on the other side to go by for reference.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I am just shaking my head. How can you mess up something as simple as brake job? It's 2 bolts and a little bit of grease.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Many of these modern brake systems are very confusing. I learned when I was 10 to do one side at a time. My Dad and all his auto worker friends would sit around drinking a few beers while I worked on their cars. I would go to a junk yard and take a bunch of pictures.


----------

